# Europa League FINAL



## betcatalog (May 15, 2018)

Any prediction in any final is frightened, since everything can be done. In legitimate betting companies, Atletico Madrid is a big favorite, the trophy conquest is just above 1.30, which has no value. I expect to be a closed match, where the two teams will not risk much, especially Atletico Madrid, is approaching all its games with defense coherence, its primary goal is not to score goals and to hit the counterattacks, so I suggest the few goal
OLYMPIQUE MARSEILLE vs ATLETICO MADRID @@ +2.50 Under, odds 1.65


----------



## sport2018 (May 21, 2018)

Here the strongest won.


----------

